# Rally Ex title



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I've been away for a bit. Life has been extremely busy. I just thought I'd share the videos since they are somewhat entertaining. Racer can now add RE after his name.

https://youtu.be/UQyBA_hh9rY

https://youtu.be/zjB5sr5Q-OU


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he looks as though he's really enjoying himself. that is so nice to see. congratulations!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations to both of you, Poolann! Racer looks wonderful and his coat seems to have cleared more since you last posted him. His colors have always been beautiful.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So nice to see Racer in action. I like the way (second video) he corrects for forging..."Oops, better get closer!" My favorite part of all is that his tail is constantly wagging, which means Mom deserves a big hand for keeping it positive. Good job, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! That was fun to watch. Such precision! I enjoyed all the little lateral moves and such where he had to keep in heel position. Those jumps look so small! Are there few jump heights in Rally, or do they change the jumps for each dog, or what?

That new title ribbon is mighty fancy, too, as befits a handsome and fancy dog. Well done!

--Q


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I love his waggy tail and smiling pranciness! 

Nicely done!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Quossum said:


> Congrats! That was fun to watch. Such precision! I enjoyed all the little lateral moves and such where he had to keep in heel position. Those jumps look so small! Are there few jump heights in Rally, or do they change the jumps for each dog, or what?
> 
> That new title ribbon is mighty fancy, too, as befits a handsome and fancy dog. Well done!
> 
> --Q


Q the jumps in general are about 4" less than regular agility jumps but are maxed at 16". That may be why he gets so excited about them. There is a send to jump return to heel exercise that I was hoping would be in the courses as he loves that one but it wasn't meant to be. My students & others from our facility really did well yesterday placing 1,2,3 out of 4 dogs in Novice A. Another of mine finished her Rally Ex title on a retirement run with her papillon. Racer's half sister took RAE High in Trial for both trials. I was super excited for my folks.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How wonderful! Love to watch this! Its one thing reading about all this stuff but getting to watch it is so much more informative. He looks happy, happy, happy! Love the wagging tail! and of course his smile!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Another congratulations for you and Racer. I see he had the "Lily's" after the jumps in the 2nd trial. She often jumps big and gets ahead at the jumps. I also saw that you had the back up 3 steps right along the ring gate, that always feels like the sign of a really nice judge to me. The last two times we had that sign it was out in the middle of the ring. Many teams really struggled with it.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Another congratulations for you and Racer. I see he had the "Lily's" after the jumps in the 2nd trial. She often jumps big and gets ahead at the jumps. I also saw that you had the back up 3 steps right along the ring gate, that always feels like the sign of a really nice judge to me. The last two times we had that sign it was out in the middle of the ring. Many teams really struggled with it.


Well you probably noticed it was in the center of the ring the first time & we were less than successful lol. It was the same judge for both Saturday trials. 

I just don't stress training the backup & I've got no excuse for that. However Racer's half sister took RAE HIT at all three trials this weekend. Now that we'll be competing for an RAE I told her owner that we're coming for her lol. 

Really though his half sister is 3 years older & has always been a more reliable worker. She's very sweet & laid back. Much less likely to get silly. Still a little friendly competition never hurts.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, I wasn't actually sure what that was supposed to be in the first trial. It is really hard to do it in no man's land. Lily will do it, but if I don't get it the first time I just oopsie, let's go to let the judge know we aren't retrying. A judge I've shown to a number of times always says not to bother the retry for that one. Your moving down more than made up for no back up 3 steps. I know many people who have no moving down at all and/or who just choose to make it into a halt and down. That is another hard excellent sign. A little "sibling" rivalry is a good thing.


----------

